# Shanty storage



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

I have an older otter 2 man also new lodge. Limited on space and not getting rid of either you guys with bigger shanty how do you store them.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I used to store mine in the basement standing up in the corner. The shed was a bad idea when the squirrels got into it. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I set mine up and let them dry.maybe wipe the slime out of the tub with a wet towel.then fold them up and put them in my enclosed trailer next to the snowmobile.have thrown some bounce dryer sheets in there also to keep the mice out but probably don't need to as trailer seals up pretty tight.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I usually keep mine high in the garage rafters but last winter i got lazy and just leaned it in a corner .Well the mice loved that and chewed 3 holes and the odor was horrible so i did not use it this year .Some repair work needed this summer .


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Hear you guys on the mice and squirrels the wild out is 10 yrs old was mint till took a ride out of truck this year use to store in house till wife and kids took over. stored on totes in garage now with two I'm thinking pulley to ceiling in garage or shelving unit thanksguys


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I hang mine from the ceiling, if you take everything out of them they are not so unwieldy, then pile everything that fits back into it, hooks into the truss’ and your good to go. 

Older clam Yukon with the 2 heavy a** swivel seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Pull cover off so the mice don't enjoy your toy. Put in house. Put rods in 5 gal bucket hang from rafters in garage using mono so critters can't climb in of you don't have rod cases. This allows you to store it in garage with zero worries.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i put bounce sheets in both my otters and have never had a mouse or any other critter . store them in garage..do same with snowmobile put sheets under cover. also in boat lockers and storage compartments.bounce sheets work


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Hang em!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm gonna build a 4' x6' x2'crate to hold my fx200 & 8x8 insulated hub, 3 pieces of OSB & a few 2x4s around 50 bucks ,have a piano hinge & latches put a couple screened vents to allow air circulation and I should never have to worry about mice again


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Just sell them and buy new next fall! Lol, sounds like somebody? Well since that little mishap I played a part in, I guess I'll be helping with the pully system!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My Otters get neatly tucked away in the basement. The only time they ever see the garage is during the season.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

I just bought a racor heavy lift storage platform from Home Depot to store mine on in my garage. I’m limited to space also we only have a 1car garage and no basement so it worked perfect. Has a crank handle so slide it on the rack and crank it up to the ceiling. Mines a 2 man frabill shanty.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

part-timer said:


> I just bought a racor heavy lift storage platform from Home Depot to store mine on in my garage. I’m limited to space also we only have a 1car garage and no basement so it worked perfect. Has a crank handle so slide it on the rack and crank it up to the ceiling. Mines a 2 man frabill shanty.
> View attachment 300602
> 
> 
> ...


I take the cover off and put it in a storage bin with a cover. Any other ice fishing stuff that will fit goes in also. When season starts, put cover back on and place in truck where it stays until it goes back into the bin.


----------



## sprink669 (Jan 20, 2015)

I hang mine from lag hooks that I screwed into my floor joists in the basement. I have 3 Shanties hanging from hooks down there. Double up and use 2 hooks for that Lodge, she's pretty heavy.


----------



## One Last Cast (Jan 31, 2018)

I keep mine in a barn, I just keep the gas to my lawn mower and gas for the chain saw around it, no issues in 8yrs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

I have 12’ high rafters in the pole barn. I use a block and tackle to hoist them up.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Hang it. Homemade. Otter cabin up top with a lot of gear inside it. Boat winch, 2 pulleys and 3/16 cable. Works awesome. Will never leave it on the ground again. Mice ate into the first fabric and destroyed it.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

I like that. No ropes or 2x4s for mice to crawl to it.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 16, 2013)

Dats a thing ov beauty


----------

